# DIY platen material?



## jebadoa (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a 2-station printer but only one platen. The platen, which came with the machine (used) appears to be MDF with a white laminate. I can't find that material anywhere and I want to use both stations. What materials are appropriate for making platens? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paul204 (Apr 21, 2007)

I've never made a platen for use with my shirt press, but the graphic tables I build are all laminated with formica.

3/4" plywood warps less than MDF will, but I'm not sure how well the glue would take heat. Either way, buy a sheet of formica from a hardware store (which costs about $4 here for a 2'x4' sheet) and laminate it to the wood with contact cement.

You'll need an arborite cutter to cut it to size.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

You can buy premade shelving which is white melamine/MDF. They sell it in various widths at virtually all home improvement stores.


----------



## Paul204 (Apr 21, 2007)

I generally find melamine made with particle board and not MDF and I've had huge warping issues with it. No matter what you do, wood is going to warp, but particle board seems particularly bad.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have both the melamine shelving and the MDF with Laminate. I have had the shelving board warp when flashing so i only use it for single color prints this way No heat hits the board and as I print I take the shirt off the platen and run through the dryer. The platen made of MDF has held up. It was last replaced two years ago. I made it of MDF & laminate , and laminate glue. You can find all of the supplies in Lowes. In my area they have cut MDF size 2x4 this way you do not have to buy a full sheet.

I cut the MDF down to size with a circular saw then use the router to round the edges. I then use a laminate knife to score and cut the laminate down to size. After i have glued the laminate on to the MDF and it has dried, I take the router with a laminate bit and round out the edges. 

Now if you do not have all the tools necessary to do this it may be cheaper just to buy one for $35 or so.

Katrina


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

You can do all the steps to make your own, but when it comes down to it, my time is valuable. Going to Lowes, dealing with all the tools, cleaning up after myself... It makes sense to make some things yourself, but if it takes more than a couple hours of your time, you should have bought the professional product to begin with rather than taking all the time to create a product that is of lesser quality. I've had issues with some of my homemade platens (improper thickness, warping, de-laminating). I should have simply bought the right ones to begin with. I've really enjoyed making many of the pieces of equipment in my shop, but there was a lot of learning taking place and I know it ended up costing me more than it should have once you fator in my time.


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> I have both the melamine shelving and the MDF with Laminate. I have had the shelving board warp when flashing so i only use it for single color prints this way No heat hits the board and as I print I take the shirt off the platen and run through the dryer. The platen made of MDF has held up. It was last replaced two years ago. I made it of MDF & laminate , and laminate glue. You can find all of the supplies in Lowes. In my area they have cut MDF size 2x4 this way you do not have to buy a full sheet.
> 
> I cut the MDF down to size with a circular saw then use the router to round the edges. I then use a laminate knife to score and cut the laminate down to size. After i have glued the laminate on to the MDF and it has dried, I take the router with a laminate bit and round out the edges.
> 
> ...


I believe the ones I have from SilkScreeningSupplies.com are MDF with Melamine on both sides (which I don't understand why its on the bottom). did you Laminate both sides? The only thing I could think is maybe somehow it helps protect it from warping.. who knows.

I actually just got back from Home Depot and saw the 2'x4' sheets of MDF but wasn't sure what to attach the Laminate or Melamine with that could withstand the flash heat.

I'm going to make 16"w x 30"t platens (for Sm-Med) & 18"or 20"w x 30"t platens (for Lg-XL & XXL) and think we'll head over to Lowes to get the materials rather than Home Depot. 

Anyone have recommendations on placement to mount the bracket on an Oversized platen?

Thanks!

Gabe


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

MyFriendMoomba said:


> did you Laminate both sides? The only thing I could think is maybe somehow it helps protect it from warping.. who knows.
> 
> I actually just got back from Home Depot and saw the 2'x4' sheets of MDF but wasn't sure what to attach the Laminate or Melamine with that could withstand the flash heat. Gabe


No I did not apply laminate to the bottom. I am curious as to why they do that as well. Honestly, I don't have problems with warping and MDF as It took years for my original platen to warp. 

Side note: I was Lowes today and came across a black high heat paint in the quart container. Usually it is in the spray can but I seen some today that can be applied with a brush. I am going to apply this to the top of a new MDF platen I am cutting today to see how it holds up

It may work and it may not but I am sure going to try it.

Katrina.

Also it takes me maybe 25 mintues to cut a new MDF platen and apply the laminate. The longest part of this process is waiting for the glue to dry so if it's taking someone hours to do this then they need to buy instead of making it themselves.


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

formica countertop sink cut outs is what i have always used, or go to home depot, buy a 4 ft section of kitchen counter top and cut all the platens you need, including sleeve and specialty ones.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

jim.goodwin said:


> Going to Lowes, dealing with all the tools, cleaning up after myself...


 no more cleaning up than cleaning out a screen and that is more work.



> you should have bought the professional product to begin with rather than taking all the time to create a product that is of lesser quality. I've had issues with some of my homemade platens (improper thickness, warping, de-laminating). I should have simply bought the right ones to begin with.


I make my own platens and if you place the store bought one against mine you couldn't tell the difference so I can't see how one would think that making items yourself are less quality. But then again I no what I am doing so i don't have the same issues as "improper thickness, warping, and de-laminating".



> I've really enjoyed making many of the pieces of equipment in my shop, but there was a lot of learning taking place and I know it ended up costing me more than it should have once you fator in my time.


DIY is not for everyone but for those that are knowledgeable and have the proper tools can crank out quality equimpment just like the big boys for less money.

Just my 2 cents
Chip


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

taricp35 said:


> no more cleaning up than cleaning out a screen and that is more work.
> 
> 
> I make my own platens and if you place the store bought one against mine you couldn't tell the difference so I can't see how one would think that making items yourself are less quality. But then again I no what I am doing so i don't have the same issues as "improper thickness, warping, and de-laminating".
> ...


I agree 100%. I'm a carpenter by day so I'd much rather make platens than spend the money on them. I'll buy the brackets but that's it.

Degaje, Every time we cut a sink out I always look at it like man that would make a nice platen. But We've made custom counter tops from scratch many times & I've never thought the adhesive that is used to apply the laminate would sustain the high heat of the Flash Cure unit. It's called STA-PUT and it sprays in a web form. Although we have used contact cement on some counter tops as well. 
Good to know that has worked for you!

Once I make mine I'll post pics of the process & final product based on Katrina's method. Now I just need to purchase more brackets!

Gabe


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> Side note: I was Lowes today and came across a black high heat paint in the quart container. Usually it is in the spray can but I seen some today that can be applied with a brush. I am going to apply this to the top of a new MDF platen I am cutting today to see how it holds up
> 
> It may work and it may not but I am sure going to try it.
> 
> Katrina.


Crazy right before reading this my girlfriend had recommended using a High Temp Oven paint where her father is a professional painter. The only concern I had was how it would clean up after completing a job. Unless you use the platen tape. - but why would DIY'ers spend $60 on a roll of that when we try & save a buck in every other angle?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

MyFriendMoomba said:


> Crazy right before reading this my girlfriend had recommended using a High Temp Oven paint where her father is a professional painter. The only concern I had was how it would clean up after completing a job. Unless you use the platen tape. - but why would DIY'ers spend $60 on a roll of that when we try & save a buck in every other angle?



I don't use platen tape I just clean the platen with grease lightening and the goo comes right off. The quart of high temp paint cost $12 which is much cheaper than a sheet of laminate.

I will let you no how it works for me.

Katrina


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

The paint might not help. It doesnt repell the heat it just withstands it. melamine by itself is fine. Just do not cure directly on it.


----------

